# Unplanned Pregnancy!



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey All...If you've been following, or think this sounds familiar, I had mentioned it in a thread a few weeks ago, but wanted to start a new thread dedicated to this issue!! So, I have a 6 month old doeling that is about 10 weeks pregnant due to my buck getting through a fence. That has been rectified (they no longer share a fence, but the damage is done ). Now I need to focus on keeping her really healthy to have a chance at her delivering naturally. We go to the vet on Thursday for an ultrasound to hopefully get a clear picture of how many are in there. She's currently eating Purina Noble Goat 2x per day, free choice Bermuda grass hay, & free choice minerals. I did give copper bolus back in May & check fecals regularly. What else can or should I be doing?? I absolutely adore her & just want to do all I can to help her through this!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be certain not to overfeed grain.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would at least give her free choice alfalfa hay, about a cup of beet pulp, and maybe a cup of grain a day.

My tiny Mini-Nubian doeling got bred at 6 months old last year, we were careful about how much grain she was getting, and we made sure she had a lot of calcium to help both her and her kid grown well.

Here was my thread on lil' Hildy:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/oh-no-is-she-pregnant.195179/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks guys! Hildy’s thread was good to read, gives me hope that she’ll do ok!! My girl will be 1 on Feb. 22nd, her due date looks to be about Nov. 17th. I’m going to get her weight today so I know where she is now, I can definitely add alfalfa & I’ll also get beet pulp! Thanks again, I’ll add some pictures later to see what you guys think!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

If I remember correctly, she is a Myotonic bred to a Myotonic? I know that full grown Myotonic goats can weigh anywhere from about 60 to 175 pounds, but hopefully your buck is on the smaller side. Prayers for an uneventful birth!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, they are both Myotonic, & my buck is small (ish), but VERY ummm active I guess. Here are a couple pics of her, we go to the vet this afternoon for the ultrasound!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Went to the vet this afternoon, after looking for a long time, could only locate one kid. Good & bad, I'm on a mission to be sure that kid doesn't get too big!! I added kelp, they weren't really sure at first, but now they all seem to like it. Have also added good Alfalfa, she really loved it! If you all can think of anything else just let me know! The vet also gave me a print-out, which cracks me up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying things go OK.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree on the not over feeding grain especially the last month! But you also need to be careful with messing with her feed that last month. It’s a tricky dang thing! Yes she is very much still growing but not over doing it the last month isn’t going to make a huge impact on her growth. Just as soon as that baby hits the ground up her feed. It’s really not the pregnancy part that could keep them from growing but the little suckers dragging them down after they are born and nursing for 3 months. But over all she should be just fine. I have a doe that lute failed on and she kidded at just shy of 9 months old. This was about 7 years ago now and there is nothing small about that girl now. It was rough on her after she had her kids even pouring food feed to her but she is just fine.
As I’m sure you know but just in case make sure you keep a super close eye on her when her due date comes up. You want to make sure your there to help her if the kid is a bit big. Write your vets number down and stick it on the fridge! Especially if it’s in your cell phone......seems it’s the important numbers that don’t get transferred to the new phone lol yes I know this for a fact  but also even if she has a wonderful delivery and you got it don’t 100% trust the ultrasound on just one kid


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree on the not over feeding grain especially the last month! But you also need to be careful with messing with her feed that last month. It's a tricky dang thing! Yes she is very much still growing but not over doing it the last month isn't going to make a huge impact on her growth. Just as soon as that baby hits the ground up her feed. It's really not the pregnancy part that could keep them from growing but the little suckers dragging them down after they are born and nursing for 3 months. But over all she should be just fine. I have a doe that lute failed on and she kidded at just shy of 9 months old. This was about 7 years ago now and there is nothing small about that girl now. It was rough on her after she had her kids even pouring food feed to her but she is just fine.
> As I'm sure you know but just in case make sure you keep a super close eye on her when her due date comes up. You want to make sure your there to help her if the kid is a bit big. Write your vets number down and stick it on the fridge! Especially if it's in your cell phone......seems it's the important numbers that don't get transferred to the new phone lol yes I know this for a fact  but also even if she has a wonderful delivery and you got it don't 100% trust the ultrasound on just one kid


Thank you for the good info! How do I cut back on feed or I guess how do I know if I need to? I'm anticipating bottle feeding, depending on how many she has. If there's really just one I'd like to see how that goes, but I want to be sure I do what's best for mom especially since she's so young! She still wants to sit & cuddle on my lap, problem is that she doesn't fit as well anymore! I will definitely make sure to be around all the time, is there anything else I need to watch for? I'm so nervous about this, hoping for an uneventful birth, but I will absolutely have my vet on standby!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you know how much she weighs? And how much Noble Goat is she getting 2x per day?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes see if you can get a weight on her, that’s going to depend on how much grain. She doesn’t look very big (compared to my Boers lol) so shouldn’t be too much. I’ve also had pretty good luck with cutting grain totally out and just feeding alfalfa but since she is used to the grain I wouldn’t totally cut it out because she is going to go on total strike about it.
Really not much to watch out for before she goes into labor. I would just keep a eye on her like hi would any prego doe. You just want to make sure she is eating well especially the last 6 weeks, nothing pointing to preg. Tox. That kinda thing. I’m not sure if you have other does with her but if so just make sure she isn’t getting pushed aside or anything. It’s usually not the end of the world with just a doeling but will be for her.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok, I finally had some time to get this put together...Her weight today is 50.6lbs, last time she was at the vet she was 43lbs & that was about a month ago! Different scale, but she's definitely filling out! I'm posting a few pics with this so it all makes sense, I use this red scoop for feeding & measuring it today, my little girls each get about 2 cups of grain/beet pulp (4:1) morning & evening. Is that way too much???? They scarf it down  they also have forage every day + alfalfa, Bermuda grass & free choice minerals. I def want to cut her back if needed, but since she's still growing I'm not sure how to do that?? She's with my other doeling, they are very close in size, but definitely push each other around during feeding, I think it's pretty equal though! You can kind of see in these pics, she's still small, but filling out to the sides, her belly is TIGHT!! I can't imagine 2 more months!! Let me know your thoughts on what I can do going forward!
Thank you!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Fallowing!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think 4 cups of grain per day is fair for her status. Usually 4 cups will weight around 1 lb. I would not increase that until after she kids.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok! I’m relieved to hear that, I was afraid it was way to much! I’m so nervous for her, it’s going to be a long couple of months!!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Update! Tonight when I went out to feed I found Dahlilah with a little bit of bloody mucus, nothing else going on, just want to see if you all think this is normal? Day 150 is Nov. 16th, so she's about 10 days out right now. The mucus wasn't actively coming out or anything, just a little bit there. I was going to try to get a good picture, but after she ate, she was all settled laying down, so I didn't disturb her. She's eating, drinking, poop looks good, & no temp. Anything I should do besides watch her very close?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well if that isn’t the sweetest picture :hearts:
As long as it was a tiny bit I wouldn’t be super concerned, just as you mentioned keep a close eye on her which should be done anyways. I have had a few doe that had a small amount of discharge while bred. It was kinda just a fluke I saw them with it is was so small and just the once but all was well and another member on here had the same thing and theirs was fine (sorry I can’t remember who it was it was awhile ago). Can’t wait to see baby pictures!!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

That is so cute! 

With her being so young and a little early I would personally be a bit concerned about bloody mucous. I'm relieved that Jessica says it's possible, but nevertheless it's quite rare to find blood and mucous without impending labor. I hadn't actually heard of it before. I've had a couple of does with mucous discharge during pregnancy, but I've not seen blood until labor. Take a very close look in her stall for any other blobs of mucous that may have dropped in the straw, and see if she has any inclination to lick you. Most of my girls get very friendly and start licking my hands when they are close to labor, especially if I've touched any pre-birth mucous. Sometimes a doe can go into pre-labor and then stall out if the kid is positioned wrong. In those cases you won't see anything but bloody mucous and they may go back to eating and acting like nothing's happening. So definitely keep a very close watch on her tonight. Best of luck!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you both, I’m going to go out & look around to make sure there’s nothing in her stall. I have a camera on her & a baby monitor as well (not that I’m going to sleep anyway). What is considered safe as far as delivering early? Since she’s small, is it safe at 145 days instead of 150? She is absolutely the sweetest goat I have, I had her diapered & in my house for 3 months, so to say we’re pretty attached to each other is an understatement!!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok, just got back in...Nothing out there as far as blood or mucus, just a little on her still. She seems to be perfectly normal as far as how she’s acting, so that’s good too. I’m going to check in with my vet in the morning so they know what’s going on too!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

At 145 days the kids should be perfectly fine. My Myotonics kidded closer to their 145 date than the 150 date.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Was the blood on the stall what you saw last night? Or have you seen a small amount twice now? I should have explained what I saw with mine and being a small amount. There was a small string with a tint of blood to it. If I had not walked out and saw it at that very moment I probably never would have known they even had it. It sounds like your might be a little more then what I have experienced. I think it is a wonderful idea to give your vet a call just to run this all by him/her. Not that you should freak out! Just to be sure because maybe our ideas of small amount is different.
Your little girl is very much in the safe zone! I have had natural births happen a week early and they have been just fine. I probably wouldn’t go more then that. I had 10 days early and that was a battle keeping the kids alive.......just for future reference


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

Does my doe look close to kidding? Please help


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Standard breeds have a "norm" of 150 days, and Dwarf breeds have a "norm" of 145 days. How much is a "small" amount? Can you quantify it at all?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Tamara Birdsall said:


> View attachment 138753
> 
> Does my doe look close to kidding? Please help


That is poofing out quite a bit, but she is laying down? That causes a lot of poofing out too. What else is she doing? Besides the poofing, I mean.


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

mariarose said:


> That is poofing out quite a bit, but she is laying down? That causes a lot of poofing out too. What else is she doing? Besides the poofing, I mean.


She normally wants nothing to do with me but she is wanting me around now and she was really restless last night she is loose in ligaments but they are very thin and sometimes it's even hard to find them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This sounds like she is getting ready. If she is not exhibiting distress, I would not worry about malpresentation yet, but stick around and keep us apprised, please?


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

mariarose said:


> This sounds like she is getting ready. If she is not exhibiting distress, I would not worry about malpresentation yet, but stick around and keep us apprised, please?


I will...thanks so much!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Giving her room to move around will help in positioning her kids. I like to put a cement block in where she is so that if she wants to she can use the block to raise her hindquarters.


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Giving her room to move around will help in positioning her kids.


I have been stalling her in periods. Every few hrs. I let her out for about an hour. She does have enough room in the stall for all 4 of my goats as well. Just trying to keep her happy and calm.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know you, so forgive me for ignorant questions. Has she had any selenium lately? What are her normal minerals?

I've lost more kids (and moms) to selenium deficiency than any other cause, is why I'm asking. Knowing in advance that weak contractions and weak kids MIGHT (I stress might) be an issue can help with a safe delivery.

No insult is meant, I promise.


----------



## Tamara Birdsall (Dec 14, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I don't know you, so forgive me for ignorant questions. Has she had any selenium lately? What are her normal minerals?
> 
> I've lost more kids (and moms) to selenium deficiency than any other cause, is why I'm asking. Knowing in advance that weak contractions and weak kids MIGHT (I stress might) be an issue can help with a safe delivery.
> 
> No insult is meant, I promise.


I make sure there minerals are on point. And no offence taken. As a matter of fact I thought same thing and have supplied her a little extra for the past few nights.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Selenium is connected to muscle weakness, including contractions and breathing. Knowing in advance that might be an issue is a help. That is the only reason I asked, because I don't know you. Thanks for not being offended.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> Was the blood on the stall what you saw last night? Or have you seen a small amount twice now? I should have explained what I saw with mine and being a small amount. There was a small string with a tint of blood to it. If I had not walked out and saw it at that very moment I probably never would have known they even had it. It sounds like your might be a little more then what I have experienced. I think it is a wonderful idea to give your vet a call just to run this all by him/her. Not that you should freak out! Just to be sure because maybe our ideas of small amount is different.
> Your little girl is very much in the safe zone! I have had natural births happen a week early and they have been just fine. I probably wouldn't go more then that. I had 10 days early and that was a battle keeping the kids alive.......just for future reference


The little bit I saw was on her, none in the stall & it wasn't actively coming out or anything. She seems good today, eating, drinking & acting normal. I did talk to my vet this morning too, they didn't think it was alarming, thinking she's getting ready for labor! Hopefully I'll get another 5 days out of her just to help the kid/kids along!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd give her another squirt of selenium/Vit E gel if you have it to hand. And keep her active.

Getting ready sounds extremely plausible to me.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I'd give her another squirt of selenium/Vit E gel if you have it to hand. And keep her active.
> 
> Getting ready sounds extremely plausible to me.


Ok I'm actually at the vet with my dog right now, I do have that gel, but not sure how to administer? I've not used it before!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

5 mg or 5 cc, depending on your tube The stopper on the plunger will twist to whatever dose you want, then you squeeze it into her mouth. The gel is pretty safe.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Following


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I gave the selenium + vitamin E gel tonight & guess who liked it!?!?!? NONE of them! One of these days I’m really going to start wearing my husband’s GoPro, pretty sure I could be a millionaire by now! LOL


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol years ago I bought a bunch of the gel and I got everyone in to give it to them. Mine all hated it too! I swear most of it ended up either on me or on the ground! I was so annoyed and never tried it again lol 
What you could try though is mix it really well in the grain and see if you can sneak it to them that way. There is also selenium vitamin e pellets, you would have to google them it’s for horses. It seemed a little expensive to be but it might not be bad for a handful of goats......I have no idea how many you have but something you might be interested in looking into


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

What brand did you get @WhiteFeatherFarms ? We got this kind: https://www.jefferspet.com/products/selenium-vitamin-e-gel-for-goats and our goats LOVE it, one (Anne) wanted to suck the whole tube down


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm convinced I must be the only person on this site who just does not care if my goats like something or not!

It just does not enter into the equation...

If I think they need it, they take it. Of course, my husband built me the largest, sturdiest, most versatile milking stand on he face of the planet. I'm certain that helps...

Yes, my goats still love me, LOL


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I don't care if they like it or not, either. If it's good for them, they get it! (except for the Ivomec one spit back at me last eve. Man that stuff tastes nasty, on the bright side, I won't have parasites!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is what drenching syringes are for. If my goats need it, they get it.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m with you, I don’t care if they like it, just a matter of finding a way! I wouldn’t believe how incredibly dramatic they can be if I didn’t see it for myself! & I’m definitely not going to waste something I paid for just bc they don’t like it!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> I'm convinced I must be the only person on this site who just does not care if my goats like something or not!
> 
> It just does not enter into the equation...
> 
> ...


Newp you are not.... my hand is raised too! Dora is the only one who will eat anything and that is the probios i think... it looks like peanut butter. And she loves pb on a spoon so it makes easy work of copperin her lol. Everyone else.... hollarin, coughin, spittin, foot stomps, zoomies you name it.... yep jerks with all of it. I have tried applesauce, bread balls licorice treat balls nadda. It all comes down to you are gettin it anyway here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too, give it whether they like it or not. 

Any babies yet?

How is her udder?

Do you have a side and rear view pic with udder showing?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

No babies yet, which is good I think! Day 150 for her is the 16th. No more blood or mucus, & she's acting perfectly normal besides resting lots. I'm not sure these pics are much help, she's all bushes out from the weather getting cold, & she's small, so it's hard to tell I think!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

No babies yet, which is good I think! Day 150 for her is the 16th. No more blood or mucus, & she's acting perfectly normal besides resting lots. I'm not sure these pics are much help, she's all bushes out from the weather getting cold, & she's small, so it's hard to tell I think!
View attachment 138943
View attachment 138945
View attachment 138947


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Is the barrel in front of her a warming barrel? Or play spot? Our ladies are due the end of feb so i been researchin warming things for kids. The hard part for us is that we dont have electric at their barn right now. So we have been debatin askin our electrician friend to put it up there again for us. Their barn is an old calf barn that my dad used and he had electric run to it years and years ago. Or figurin a safe way to run a lamp/barrel heater off of the deep cycle battery like we have done with electric netting in the past. Or if we just make sure the barrel has plenty of hay would it be enough body warmth for them. Our winters are not typically horrible but last year we had snow several times and one of those it was a foot that stayed for a lil oer a week.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

That is actually on the other side for my big girls, but yes, when it gets really cold I put a different bulb (the red ones), in there to help keep them warm. We didn’t have electric until last year, it was kind of costly bc we had to run it from our house, but worth it for us! I want to know that they’re plenty warm, & this way it’s warm enough for babies too-in the event that these girls ever let them out!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you only have one possible due date on her? She doesn't have as much udder development as I'd think a doe would, being 8 days away from her due date. But it may be partly because she's so young, and maybe she'll just fill in right before kidding like a lot of does do. My Saanen last year did that actually - she had a very small udder up until 24 hours before kidding, and then her udder more than doubled. And she kidded 9 days late, too!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Do you only have one possible due date on her? She doesn't have as much udder development as I'd think a doe would, being 8 days away from her due date. But it may be partly because she's so young, and maybe she'll just fill in right before kidding like a lot of does do. My Saanen last year did that actually - she had a very small udder up until 24 hours before kidding, and then her udder more than doubled. And she kidded 9 days late, too!


I really think that's the right date bc I moved my buck to where they were no longer even sharing a fence after that. He had gotten a fence down for one entire day while I was at work. I gave her lute on day 14, then pregnancy tested her a month later bc I was concerned she was bred. I guess it could be off by a day or two since they shared a fence, but it would have to be a sooner due date? IDK what to think at this point!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don’t let the lack of a udder fool you! I had a doe once that had nothing of a udder not even swollen teats and I thought she was open. I actually had her in the pen to sell the next day and that night she kidded. Over the years I’ve had ones that I thought their due dates were off from when I seen them get bred but they still kidded when they should have. Granted that is defiantly not the norm but it does happen and so far with the ones that don’t like to follow the dang rules they have been singles :/ 
But it defiantly looks like she has a little udder there (correct?)


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes, it’s actually pretty good size considering how small she is! She’s walking kind of bow legged almost. I know it’s hard to see since she’s so bushy!! It’s supposed to get down to 19• tonight & possible snow, so everybody keeps telling me she’ll kid in the bad weather!!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm working at home today trying to get these guys taken care of with the weather coming in & just took this pic of my baby girl, Violet. I just can't stand how cute she is, thought I'd share!!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I am sooo waiting on your next post


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

The outside picture of Violet and the rear of the other goat look great! The colors are so deep and vivid. Shiny, you are sure doing something, or everything, right.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> The outside picture of Violet and the rear of the other goat look great! The colors are so deep and vivid. Shiny, you are sure doing something, or everything, right.


Thank you so much, this is a real learning experience! I'm always tweaking things, just want to keep my babes happy & healthy


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Nothing yet...I decided that I’m not going to think about it OR talk about it! LOL I feel like the crazy goat lady who cried wolf!! 
For real though, she’s been sitting with her head pressed against the wall at times yesterday & today, & I got to see her do the ‘baby talk’ & it was so sweet!! I haven’t ever seen it before!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sometimes these end-of-pregnancy issues DO make us into crazy goat ladies. I had one girl who just seemed imminent for like a whole month. She just kept getting looser and looser and looser until I thought she'd just fall apart. Then when I wasn't looking (always) she spit them out. Then I'd forget about it. And then the next year was the same. Looser and looser and looser...

Encourage her to walk and move, it helps get everyone into position.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I read that stretching like reaching for a leaf helps babies get into position


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

following


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

IT FINALLY HAPPENED!! You guys, I witnessed the most awesome thing tonight & the first birth for us here on our little farm!! Dalilah had a single doeling, she did so good, got her clean & had her nursing within probably 15 mins  the sound of this baby nursing, ugh, cutest thing!! I'm in the Midwest, so we got a decent amount of snow yesterday & it's really cold (especially for November) so I brought mom & baby in our garage, my husband even agreed. I realize they'd probably be just fine, but I couldn't do it! I need s full night of sleep!! I've got lots of pics, if anyone has a name suggestion let me know!!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your first!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

ADORABLE!!!
Thanks for sharing
Una (means One, since she's your first and kinda goes with Dalilah) springs to mind as a name candidate.
I just call mine "little one" until I settle on something. I generally take my time.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Yay! Congrats! Did you put hay down for them in the garage too? . 

Names....
Snow, snowy, wynter, winter, ivy, holly, hollie, aspen, wren
Hera... greek godess of birth
Aphrodite... greek goddess of love
Astra(ea)....if you wanna spell it correctly). Greek star maiden
Aubin.... french for snow
Neve.... latin for snow
Lumi... finnish for snow
Aster... greek for star


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG! I am over the moon for you right now!!! I have been checking this EVERY single day and chewing my nails lol I am so happy you got to see this happen and I am even more happy it went off with no issues!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks guys!! This was just what I needed this tonight after a really crappy week. My best friend's brother passed away very unexpectedly, 39 yrs old, wife & 2 little boys left behind, only 2 & 4 yrs old . Tonight was the wake, I got home just in time to change clothes & get to my girl ! 
I got them all set up in the garage with hay, straw, water with some molasses for mama & cuddled up with some old blankets all tucked in! 
I really like some of your name suggestions!! I think my favorites right now would be Una, Lumi & Neve! Thanks for those!!

I do have a couple questions for the pro's. How much should I increase her feed to support her & the baby? How much weight gain is ideal for the baby so that I'm sure she's getting enough? I have a couple more but can't remember at the moment, so I'll start with those.
Thanks again!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

To start, make sure the babies are actually eating. Squirt each teat a number of times to make sure they work, (which you probably already know!) congratulations! 

That's so sad about your friend's brother.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> My best friend's brother passed away very unexpectedly, 39 yrs old, wife & 2 little boys left behind, only 2 & 4 yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so tragic for those little boys. I'm so sorry.


WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> I got them all set up in the garage with hay, straw, water


Don't forget loose minerals. My moms usually really want them at this time and it makes sense with all that effort, loss of blood, making milk, etc.


WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> How much should I increase her feed to support her & the baby?


I'd start adding more alfalfa pellets, easy to feed, high in calcium and protein for milk production. As to how much, I'd say a handful at a time.


WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> How much weight gain is ideal for the baby


I'm sorry, I don't know this answer. If my babies are active, alert, and growing, that's all I take note of. Someone who raises Dwarves and Minis should be able to tell you more than I could.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m so happy for you!! That is the best possible outcome.  And what a beautiful doeling! 

I’m not sure how much the doeling should be gaining each day, but if she’s bouncing around and has energy, she’s eating. 

As for Delilah, I would increase both her grain and alfalfa pellets, since SHE has to grow as well as support her doeling. How much Noble Goat are you currently giving her?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

DAYTIME PICTURES! Or it didnt happen hahahahaha! I am very sorry bout your friends brother! Ooooo sunshine for the doeling! She brought you sunshinies this yucky week! Or sunny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.

The miracle of life is a precious thing to see.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the newborn doeling. Glad you could be there for the birth. My sympathies for your friend and the family.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm so happy for you!! That is the best possible outcome.  And what a beautiful doeling!
> 
> I'm not sure how much the doeling should be gaining each day, but if she's bouncing around and has energy, she's eating.
> 
> As for Delilah, I would increase both her grain and alfalfa pellets, since SHE has to grow as well as support her doeling. How much Noble Goat are you currently giving her?


Thank you!! I'm getting ready to weigh baby girl now so I'll have a good starting point. As for feed, Dalilah currently gets free choice Alfalfa & Bermuda Grass Hay, free choice minerals (I brought those in now, too), & 2 cups of grain morning & evening. My grain mixture is Noble Goat with shredded kelp & oats mixed in.

I did just check her teats again & they seem good to me, baby is peeing so I would think that's a good sign of getting milk too, right? She gets up & down to nurse, bounces for a few minutes & then naps, makes sense to me, just want to be sure that sounds right?

Thank You All!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on your little one! So sorry about your friend's loss, no way that could be easy. Wish I had some names, but I take like 6 weeks before I can even name my own goats! Can't wait to see more pictures of the baby!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> Thank you!! I'm getting ready to weigh baby girl now so I'll have a good starting point. As for feed, Dalilah currently gets free choice Alfalfa & Bermuda Grass Hay, free choice minerals (I brought those in now, too), & 2 cups of grain morning & evening. My grain mixture is Noble Goat with shredded kelp & oats mixed in.
> 
> I did just check her teats again & they seem good to me, baby is peeing so I would think that's a good sign of getting milk too, right? She gets up & down to nurse, bounces for a few minutes & then naps, makes sense to me, just want to be sure that sounds right?
> 
> Thank You All!


Sounds like she's eating then! Is that 2 cups twice a day, or 2 cups total for each day?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> Is that 2 cups twice a day, or 2 cups total for each day?


Oh, excellent point. 1 quart a day is quite a bit.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

It is 2 cups twice a day, so yes, 1 quart p. day. That's what my vet had recommended when we found out she was pregnant to help her & the baby grow! I'll tell you what, she always eats every bite!! I think she looks amazing too, a lot of times when I've seen pictures of goats right after kidding they look kind of haggard & tired, but she doesn't at all, so that's good


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Does anyone know how the horned/polled thing works?? So this little girl is just 5 days old today, I figured I would feel something on her head where horns would come through? Both parents have horns, I don’t know beyond that. Is it just too soon? I got Dalilah at 11 day s old & hers were little but definitely there. Anyone with info on this?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't know much about that subject. But I believe you cant get a polled goat from 2 horned parents. Some of my doeling i couldn't feel them until about 7 days or so.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If both parents are horned, she's horned. They'll come through soon enough.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you! I'm relieved to hear this bc all my others have horns & wouldn't know what to do with just one without


----------

